# What does AF stand for??



## LucyAnnie

I've been looking around on this site and the letter's af keep cropping up in peoples posts..im guessing it has something to do with your period..anyone fancy telling me, really bugging me. :) xxx


----------



## Vickie

AF=Aunt Flo (your period)

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

You might find this link useful--it gives you a list of all of the abbreviations!!


----------



## nikky0907

Aunt Flo-period.


----------



## LucyAnnie

Thnku! Makes much more sense now..:)


----------



## Ann-Marie

oooh... a possibly pregnant... when do you plan to test :)


----------

